
Ask HN: Why Socket.io still don't work properly? - tarikozket
If you open Socket.io&#x27;s demo page now, it would say 33001 participants. Here is a screenshot if you couldn&#x27;t catch before they reset: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;yJHYJvh.png<p>That&#x27;s not true. It&#x27;s still can&#x27;t able to capture disconnect event properly. We have been using Socket.io in one of our projects couple years ago and the same issue was occurring. Does anybody know why is it still happening? Is it that hard to maintain connections pool?
======
hackerboos
Looks like the demo hasn't been update to use io.engine.clientsCount

[https://github.com/socketio/socket.io/blob/master/examples/c...](https://github.com/socketio/socket.io/blob/master/examples/chat/index.js)

Maybe make a pull request?

